# WoW Livestream Multiboxer



## Sharpz (2. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal einen netten Typen gefunden, der am broadcasten ist.
Gute Qualität und keine Laggs.

http://de.justin.tv/d/tabaroo#/w/433830144


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Für alle misstrauischen: Der Link ist sicher.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ehm ok.... *schaut aufs Forum* 

 Musik, TV und Kino

*schaut zurück zum Thread*

WoW Livestream Multiboxer...


So und nun?


----------



## Haxxler (4. Oktober 2010)

Falsches Forum. 

/closed


----------

